# who can make stickers like this ?



## ballou (Nov 24, 2004)

actual size is 2 inches tall and five inches long for the whole sticker i need orange and white 

james


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Go to any local sign shop and take this sticker with you. They should be able to reproduce it pretty easily.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

It wont be hard to reproduce if your interested drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

jeff's great at this stuff. give him a call err email.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Jeff do you print on vinyl or just have a cutter?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

for the time being i just have a cutter.
what are you looking for?


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I too have a cutter but I need a design printed on the material. Something I did in Photoshop. I own a screenprinting company and thought it would be easier to get someone to print it with a printer rather than screen print it.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I can do it for $3.00 a sticker but I have to have a minumium of a $25.00 order.
LMK
Taylor


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

The logo is for a pit board that is letter size? Send me your email address and I will send the file. Any preference on format? photoshop okay? Jpeg? I want it to be bright and vibrant.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hit up "tres" too. he has a big ole vinyl printer.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Tshirt Man Empty your PM's. I tried to send you one. I can print as well for you. Let me know what you need.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm looking for Monster Energy graphics or mask, any suggestions?


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

ballou said:


> actual size is 2 inches tall and five inches long for the whole sticker i need orange and white
> 
> james


Go to Maximus R/C Raceway........Stickers and Pit boards


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

email: [email protected]


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

you have P.M.
Frank Duclos


----------



## superjet701 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Stickers*

I have a guy making stickers for me adn a couple of freinds, but I don't know how deep he wants to get into doing it, he is a vinal graphics guy, and is very busy, especially right now with the pending EDM season approching, I will ask if there is interest.


----------



## SuperReverb (Oct 12, 2006)

Get ahold of Mike at www.zippygraphix.com, does some killer stuff for r/c. The website is being reworked but shoot him and e-mail of what you want.


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

I would be very careful if I were a graphics guy ( and I am ) about doing anything that is copy written. I know of people in this business who have received Cease and Desist phone calls and letters from companies who have found out some guy is making and selling their logo's and Trade Marked materials. I don't do it and I would suggest to anyone else not to. I know there used to be a guy who sold Nascar kits on the internet for RC Cars and he was told to stop. 

My 2 Cents


----------



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

Zippy does sweet work !


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I do have some old Autgraphics and parma decals from many years ago- still in the orginal wrap- sunoco- Dr Pepper -Campbell Soup- Ford Motorcraft just off the top of my head. Also the Autographics Nascar decals for the fenders. And a Davey Allison Decal Set -I forgot who made it.If interested let me know.All of these decal sets were put in a scap book and out of any sunlight.


----------

